# Summer Soccer Camps (North OC to South Bay)



## Eric the Actor (Jun 17, 2019)

Does anyone have any recommendations for Summer Soccer Camps for kids around 10 years old?


----------



## JV6 (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 18, 2019)

JV6 said:


> View attachment 4905


Hmmm. That’s 60-70 miles from the location mentioned by the original poster.


----------



## JV6 (Jun 18, 2019)

Correct. And I posted it anyway. Thanks for your input.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 18, 2019)

JV6 said:


> Correct. And I posted it anyway. Thanks for your input.


Well, it does not help the poster.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 18, 2019)

Eric the Actor said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for Summer Soccer Camps for kids around 10 years old?


https://youth.lagalaxy.com/camps/


----------



## ChrisD (Jun 18, 2019)

http://www.strikersfc.com/irvine


----------



## JV6 (Jun 18, 2019)

Neither does your comment. You could've easily scrolled on by, yet here we are. 


LASTMAN14 said:


> Well, it does not help the poster.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 18, 2019)

JV6 said:


> Neither does your comment. You could've easily scrolled on by, yet here we are.


Yes, it does. See above.


----------



## JV6 (Jun 18, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Yes, it does. See above.


Cool story. You could've just posted tha link and kept the comment to yourself. See how that works? But I guess platinum means you like to argue with strangers on the internet.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jun 18, 2019)

JV6 said:


> Cool story. You could've just posted tha link and kept the comment to yourself. See how that works? But I guess platinum means you like to argue with strangers on the internet.


you should expect some ball busting given the location and not helping the OP. same thing happens just about anywhere products or services are posted for sale or trade. Always get someone offering  something they arent looking for. Looking for a rental in South OC? Hey, my cousin is renting their house out in Pomona. Cool. Thanks. smh

Have a suggestion in South County but wont post given that isnt what was asked for.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 18, 2019)

JV6 said:


> Cool story. You could've just posted tha link and kept the comment to yourself. See how that works? But I guess platinum means you like to argue with strangers on the internet.


Ha! Nope, you got smart and I am staying polite here. And, whose arguing? Just you.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 18, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> you should expect some ball busting given the location and not helping the OP. same thing happens just about anywhere products or services are posted for sale or trade. Always get someone offering  something they arent looking for. Looking for a rental in South OC? Hey, my cousin is renting their house out in Pomona. Cool. Thanks. smh
> 
> Have a suggestion in South County but wont post given that isnt what was asked for.


Per their response they did not care if they were helping out the OP.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 18, 2019)

Eric the Actor said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for Summer Soccer Camps for kids around 10 years old?


Here is another. Though I am not sure Irvine is ideally located.
https://www.ussportscamps.com/soccer/nike/nike-soccer-camp-irvine-valley-college


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jun 18, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Per their response they did not care if they were helping out the OP.


I noticed. Some will probably assume the poster is associated with the services and pass...even if they are in the area.

again always some knucklehead offering an Indian when poster specifically asked for a Harley


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 18, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> I noticed. Some will probably assume the poster is associated with the services and pass...even if they are in the area.
> 
> again always some knucklehead offering an Indian when poster specifically asked for a Harley


Agreed. If true bad business with poor publicity.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 18, 2019)

Paul Krumpe camp in Torrance - https://www.pksasoccer.com/.  This will be our fourth summer doing this camp.  Good price for six hours of camp...kids love it, good instruction.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 18, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Paul Krumpe camp in Torrance - https://www.pksasoccer.com/.  This will be our fourth summer doing this camp.  Good price for six hours of camp...kids love it, good instruction.


Both my dD’s did this camp for years and loved it!


----------



## Footy08 (Jun 18, 2019)

LA Galaxy South Bay is hosting a Summer Camp this year.

Torrance High Grass Field
July 8-12 from 9am to 1pm 

$175 per player & $150 per sibling

Contact:
Wilmer.lopez@LAGalaxySouthBay.com


----------



## steelerfeever (Jun 19, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> https://youth.lagalaxy.com/camps/


Taking my 10 year old to this one in Irvine next week.  Heard from other parents the "elite" version of the camp is very good.  Will see.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 19, 2019)

steelerfeever said:


> Taking my 10 year old to this one in Irvine next week.  Heard from other parents the "elite" version of the camp is very good.  Will see.


Love the handle!


----------



## Hodari (Jun 19, 2019)

So Cal blues annually July Summer camp very affordable and is really fun for Girls only. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






To register have everyone use this link: https://forms.gle/9Epj9gd65wRc4XBfA

https://www.scblues.com/


----------



## steelerfeever (Jun 19, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Love the handle!


Thanks.   Have had that one 20 years or so.  Somehow my kid turned into a soccer player though and chose Man City as his team.  ManCityFeever doesn’t quite have the same ring, LOL


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 19, 2019)

steelerfeever said:


> Thanks.   Have had that one 20 years or so.  Somehow my kid turned into a soccer player though and chose Man City as his team.  ManCityFeever doesn’t quite have the same ring, LOL


Was born a Steeler Fan and became a Man City Fan during the Pellegrini era.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jun 20, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> https://youth.lagalaxy.com/camps/


Apparently they have camps from RSM to South Bay if you go here
https://lagalaxyoc.com/camps/

Didnt know they ran residential camps. Learned something new today


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jun 20, 2019)

steelerfeever said:


> Taking my 10 year old to this one in Irvine next week.  Heard from other parents the "elite" version of the camp is very good.  Will see.


Gamble runs those. Good coach, dont know how the camps are run though but Im sure they are pretty organized.


----------



## steelerfeever (Jun 29, 2019)

Update:  Just got back from the June 24-28th LA Galaxy Youth Elite camp at Dignity Health Sports Park.  9am-3pm.  Being from out of town, I sat there and watched almost all of it and worked on my laptop.  Roughly 40-45 kids, mostly from SoCal but some from out of the country (Argentina, Slovakia, China, Japan).  Coaches broke the kids into 4 groups based on age and taught them various skills/drills all week.  All of the coaches were approachable and did their best to conduct the drills and teach the kids.  Kids were given lunch from 12-1 in the LA Galaxy stadium.  They were given a stadium tour one day, got to watch the 1st team practice (and get a picture with Zlatan), and had a 1st team player talk to the team (starting Center Back Daniel Steres).  

Will we be back?  No.  There were some decent players but there wasn't anything "elite" about the camp.  Lots of 2nd/3rd team type players, maybe Mom/Dad consider them elite, who knows?  But for the $650 early bird price (not to mention hotel for us), it wasn't worth it.  Could've stayed in Phoenix, spent half of that, had no lodging costs and played with a similar skill set of players.  That being said, Coaches don't control who signs up and they were all good guys, and my kid enjoyed it, and we escaped 110 degree heat for a week so it's all good.


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 29, 2019)

steelerfeever said:


> Lots of 2nd/3rd team type players, maybe Mom/Dad consider them elite, who knows?


and you just summed up 98% of the camps around So cal. Why? Because your "elite" and "top tier" players and parents know moneys better spent on an hours worth of private training then a 4-6 hour day care soccer camp.


----------



## eric (Jun 29, 2019)

signed up for the Barcelona camp, hopefully it will work out.


----------



## 46n2 (Jun 30, 2019)

Three reasons for summer camps

get your kids noticed if they're any good.
get your kids to play with their friends from other team.
get your kids out of the house while your team is off for a month.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 1, 2019)

46n2 said:


> Three reasons for summer camps
> 
> get your kids noticed if they're any good.
> get your kids to play with their friends from other team.
> get your kids out of the house while your team is off for a month.


Also, I think it helps getting your player comfortable with playing in front of college coaches. No matter what I told my daughter, she had nerves when participating in her first 3 or 4 camps or showcases. A camp is a good way to get her to realize it’s just like any other training or practice. Bring your best to whatever you’re doing...


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jul 1, 2019)

Most camps have the similar drills. The bad ones are doing what good coaches do at normal training. You can go on youtube and catch what some places are doing and see its not anything innovative. I send my kids more to keep them conditioning and get more touches - with solid coaches. Not going to see too much difference between established camps. More of the issues are those trying to establish themselves who see it as quick $$ - cone tossers. Depends on the level of the child as well, some outgrow going to camps regularly.


----------



## wsf (Jul 1, 2019)

steelerfeever said:


> Taking my 10 year old to this one in Irvine next week.  Heard from other parents the "elite" version of the camp is very good.  Will see.


Hi... how did your son like the camp?  Did he do the commuter version or stay the night?  I have a 10-year old die hard as well but I'm not sure about the overnighters, yet.  Would appreciate your feedback for consideration next year.  Thank you!


----------



## steelerfeever (Jul 1, 2019)

wsf said:


> Hi... how did your son like the camp?  Did he do the commuter version or stay the night?  I have a 10-year old die hard as well but I'm not sure about the overnighters, yet.  Would appreciate your feedback for consideration next year.  Thank you!


Read a few posts earlier I gave an update.  To add further they broke the 40 ish campers into 4 groups based on age and skill.  1st day my ‘09 gets put in the youngest group (2-3 ‘07’s on the weaker side, 4-5 ‘08’s and a few ‘09’s and maybe a ‘10 or 2).  By the end of the day my kid was in the “why did you bring me here” mindset bc the group wasn’t challenging and many of the kids were Rec or low club kids.  That Coach to his credit after day 1 said “I’ll be moving him up tomorrow”.  The rest of the week he was fine and felt challenged playing with ‘07/‘08 kids who were better.

There was a 16 year old Slovakian kid who was in the oldest group and that group had some great players but he stood out.  Found out he stood out so much that the Galaxy Head Scout was having a look at him for a possible Galaxy II tryout.


----------



## eric (Jul 1, 2019)

Today was my daughter's first day at the Barcelona Camp at Lake Forest.  I liked the camp. There were around 120 kids. Based on age, they were divided into 3 groups. Each group was further divided into 3 teams after around 20 minutes of  Rondo. I guessed it was based on their touches and passing. The players were mostly at very good level. The coaches were asking  the players where the space was almost all the time. By the end of the day whey the teams started the world cup scrimmage, I was really impressed that they started to have very good passing games , which I have rarely seen in my daughter's flight 2 level games. I am happy I signed up.


----------



## wsf (Jul 5, 2019)

steelerfeever said:


> Taking my 10 year old to this one in Irvine next week.  Heard from other parents the "elite" version of the camp is very good.  Will see.


Hi, can you tell me how it goes?  I might be interested for my 10yo in August. 
Thanks!


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Jul 5, 2019)

Has anyone had experience with the Real Madrid Camps?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jul 6, 2019)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Has anyone had experience with the Real Madrid Camps?


Nope other then them spamming my email to living hell. It’s a race between them and Barcelona to see who can email me the most about a “sale” on camps in a day.


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Jul 6, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Nope other then them spamming my email to living hell. It’s a race between them and Barcelona to see who can email me the most about a “sale” on camps in a day.


----------



## wsf (Jul 8, 2019)

This may be not "north" OC enough but I thought I'd give some insight on UCI's Summer Soccer Bootcamp (NOT to be confused with UCI's Youth Soccer camps).  
The bootcamp is two hours long and is  for 12-17 yearolds whereas the latter is a 3-6 hour (depending on what you want) camp for 5-12 yearolds. 

I signed my 10YO up for the bootcamp thinking the Youth Soccer Camp wouldn't be challenging enough (I heard it was a little like babysitting).  Anyway, we were correct.  The bootcamp is way more technical and my 10YO loved it even though he was probably the only 10YO there.  But we could see the other camp on the opposite side of the field and it didn't appear to be as challenging enough for someone who plays soccer as much as my son does. 

This is the last week for the bootcamp and there are few more weeks for the youth soccer camp.  So hopefully this helps you all out if you're trying to find something more for this summer or keep in mind for next summer.


----------

